# tivodecode



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have people ever had problems with tivodecode not working on certain downloads?

I'm downloading with TivoDecodeManager (eventually will set up pytivo or something like that), and decoding with tivodecode.

It seems like the VAST majority of recordings work (i.e. can play in mplayer -- I'm on a Mac).

But a few are failing to decode. At first I was afraid this was my external disk going bad, because I get something like (sorry, I don't have the exact error here)
read error
or sometimes it mentions something like a packet read error, and at least once it said
I/O error or similar -- which of course made me think the hard drive was going bad.

But now I think tivodecode isn't handling some situation properly. Also, it seems like MOST of the recordings this happens with are old analog recordings, and at least many of them were ones I manually "edited" by transferring from paused point between two Tivos.


any ideas?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Here's an example:
tivodecode /Volumes/Else\ 2/tivodownloads/Spectacle__Elvis_Costello_With..._Elvis_Costello_With_Elvis_Costello_SUNDAEP_1267640100.TiVo -o /Volumes/Else\ 2/decoded//Spectacle__Elvis_Costello_With..._Elvis_Costello_With_Elvis_Costello_SUNDAEP_1267640100.mpg
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

read: Resource busy
processing frame: Resource busy


and this ISN'T an analog recording.. It's a digital recording.

It happens on some recordings -- both old and new, but as I said before, it seems most often on old analog recordings.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, now I am starting to suspect the drive going flaky. I don't have enough room on my main drive to download most of these shows, but I'll try to download a small one to the boot drive and see if I can decode it..

(The drive 'unexpectedly unmounted' at least once last night.)


----------

